# DH-bike setup for my 6 year old?



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

I've a pretty wild kid. He has been riding trails with me for 3 years now. Learned to handle a bike early as a 3,5 year old he's now a experiensed rider. He's also a test rider here in Sweden on kids bikes and has spend the last 6 month on a Kona Shred 2-0.

I've come to realize that he can handle higher speeds as he grows. This is why I will try to meet hes great wants of trying DH-courses with me. The Kona is great but it is no DH-sledge. I've started to look for a very small frame (12-12") and 24" wheel setup or a kids FR bike like
- Kona Stinky 2-4
- Specialized Gromhit
Anyone who knows howe theese would fit a 47,6" tall 6-year old?

I have also thought of a Gieant Trance or Reign in XS and with 24-wheels

Anyone whos tried this?


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

It's cool you want to help him as much as you can, but I think he just needs more time to grow, not a better bike.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

PanzerGoose said:


> I've a pretty wild kid. He has been riding trails with me for 3 years now. Learned to handle a bike early as a 3,5 year old he's now a experiensed rider. He's also a test rider here in Sweden on kids bikes and has spend the last 6 month on a Kona Shred 2-0.
> 
> I've come to realize that he can handle higher speeds as he grows. This is why I will try to meet hes great wants of trying DH-courses with me. The Kona is great but it is no DH-sledge. I've started to look for a very small frame (12-12") and 24" wheel setup or a kids FR bike like
> - Kona Stinky 2-4
> ...


I think 24"s are still going to be too big for a 6 yr. old. We have a couple little rippers around here who ride Scott 20" full suspension's with custom forks and they seem to do alright.

Unfortunately, there aren't a lot of bikes made for someone 4 foot tall. Once he hits 5 foot, there are a couple more options.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

What about a DH hardtail? with 24's 5 or so inch fork? 
I know its not a fully, but it could be built for his height.


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

He has hard tails, 3 of them. They're great fun but this is another project
Well as I wrote. He is pretty experiensed. He has done a lot of trailriding and jumping. I can now see that he would benefit from good suspension as he has started to go downhill at higher speeds now. He is so light he has little to push down with when the stiff rear starts to pound around. Of course he can do downhill with the 20" Kona, no doubt, still, I'm interested to find out if there are other solutions availible.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

send a pm to manimal over at ridemonkey.com. He's got a little ripper about the same age if I'm not mistaken. (or just do a search for threads started by him)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Here, my buddy just sent this to me, sorry the pic is so small, its from his phone.

He just put the finishing touches on this custom Shiver which will be going on a Scott 20" full suspension for a 7 year old.


Its a 2002 single crown Shiver with the crowns cut off and a set of drop crowns from a Super T.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

You want to throw your 6 year old down a DH course?

In some yuppie parts of the US that is known as child abuse, not that I am opposed to it however.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Check out the Knolly Grow Program:
http://www.knollybikes.com/bike-support/grow-program.aspx


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Mebbe a Transition Syren? I know it's for chicks but is apparently an awesome bike.
That might be for later, mebbe.


----------



## theOtherMrT (Jul 17, 2004)

Chumba Racing makes frames for giants and midgets alike


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

early santa cruz bullit small, 24" wheels air shock and a smaller single crown.
My kids 12 now and thats what I was going to build him back in the day, now he rides a spec. grom, air shock mtx 24" whelset (custom) and tubeless with a jr.t.


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

I have an idea!
Do you think I can buy a Kona Stinky 2-4 or Spec GroHit and change the wheels and use 20" wheels this summer and keep the 24"-wheels to he is 5,5".

Can one use these frames with 20" wheels? Maby I will need to buy 160mm cranks when the BB will be <11"


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My 5yo girl rides a Diamondback but the front fork doesnt even move for me!! POS. I sure wish someone would make a 20" full suspension that actually worked.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> Here, my buddy just sent this to me, sorry the pic is so small, its from his phone.
> 
> He just put the finishing touches on this custom Shiver which will be going on a Scott 20" full suspension for a 7 year old.
> 
> Its a 2002 single crown Shiver with the crowns cut off and a set of drop crowns from a Super T.


that's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

kntr said:


> My 5yo girl rides a Diamondback but the front fork doesnt even move for me!! POS. I sure wish someone would make a 20" full suspension that actually worked.


They do....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Khemical said:


> that's awesome :thumbsup:


Its gonna be a sick little bike. That Scott Spark above is the bike the fork is going on. It will raise the front end up about an inch. Also they are putting a Fox RP23 5.5x1" shock on the back which will give the bike 100mm of rear travel.

Other additions are the new custom wheelset with DT Swiss disc hubs laced to 20" Velocity rims and a Brake Therapy floating rear disc adapter for the Avid BB7 brakes.

My buddy is putting it all together today, when its done I will post some pics.

Heres a better pic of the fork.


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

*To get a background...*

...what type of kid I have. 







He's now 6,5 years old and he's gaining speed :eekster:

What I looking for now is if there are financial and practical hurdles lying before me when trying to fit him a downhill rigg


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

have a custom frame done, and put a fox float rc2 on it. travel is adjustable with spacers from fox, and air will allow you to make it soft enough.


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

Right eurofond but Chumba frames start at $2600 wich is out of bounds for me.

I do think he will have to ride the Kona (which he's really found of) this season. Maybe when the autumn sell outs starts... This thread has been great in sorting out my alternatives.

Thanks!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah, well i'd think its a given that an ideal bike for the situation wouldn't be cheap.

maybe just upgrade the fork on that kona?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

PanzerGoose said:


> I have an idea!
> Do you think I can buy a Kona Stinky 2-4 or Spec GroHit and change the wheels and use 20" wheels this summer and keep the 24"-wheels to he is 5,5".
> 
> Can one use these frames with 20" wheels? Maby I will need to buy 160mm cranks when the BB will be <11"


I think you're jumping the gun and trying to put him on too big of a bike too soon. He isn't even heavy enough to use the suspension on a bike like a 2-4 or Bighit Spec yet.

Those Scott's retail for $350 which is way cheaper to get through a season than dropping $1400 for a bike that wont fit him right.

My buddies boy is 7 years old and is 49.5" tall and rocks that bike.


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

euroford said:


> yeah, well i'd think its a given that an ideal bike for the situation wouldn't be cheap.
> 
> Spot on
> 
> maybe just upgrade the fork on that kona?


It's a 20" so I would need at least a 24" fork for that... with PS disc mounts


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> I think you're jumping the gun and trying to put him on too big of a bike too soon. He isn't even heavy enough to use the suspension on a bike like a 2-4 or Bighit Spec yet.


You're perfectly right! I just decided to investigate if there is DH-bikes for kids this small. I do think despite their lack of weight they would benefit from nice working suspension. I've come to realize that we will have to wait 1 or 2 years. In the meantime I'm sure he will have great fun on the Kona. Maybe with another fork because that one is a drag indeed.


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

I jumped into your other thread with ideas for the Grom, but I think realistically the Spark Jr 20 frame with a slightly longer rear shock and a standard adult fork will fit the bill - maybe a tough/light trail or moderate dirt jump fork. 

For the front wheel, get a Deore disc hub laced into a Sun Rhyno Lite 20" bmx wheel and use a cable disc brake. As I said in the other thread, I might do this with my son's hardtail.


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Its gonna be a sick little bike. That Scott Spark above is the bike the fork is going on.


I'm very interested in the floating break mount for the rear.

Well, as you probably have seen on my pics, Gustav will outgrow the 20"-whelers by next season. Then there are a couple of standard bikes to try.

Talked to a buddy this night and we will try to fit a Marzocchi MXC 80mm in the front of the Kona.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

That scott looks aboot right. Try and find a way to stick a DirtJam or DirtJumper fork on there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Here are some pics as promised. Only thing left to work out is the rear shock, since the stock one is a 4.5 eye to eye and the new one is 5.5 eye to eye.

The Brake Therapy setup worked out fine for converting the rear to disc compatible and the Shiver worked out great for this frame, some extra oil was added to keep it to about 115mm of travel and prevent any chance of wheel rub.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

sweet


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

jimage said:


> sweet


ditto


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

will you be my dad?

that thing looks sweet,but whats that box on the chainstay?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

dd13 said:


> will you be my dad?
> 
> that thing looks sweet,but whats that box on the chainstay?


LoL, its not my kid's bike, just a friends.

The box on the stay is the bracket for the derailleur skid plate that we all run out here in AZ to keep from ripping your derailleur off on the rocks, the plastic plate is just off of it in the pic.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That Ransom is the coolest bike I have ever seen. Mainly because of the fabrication that went into making it for the kid, but secondly the sheer dedication that this dad has to build up a custom bike for his little ripper. That is fricken awesome!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

sodak06 said:


> That Ransom is the coolest bike I have ever seen. Mainly because of the fabrication that went into making it for the kid, but secondly the sheer dedication that this dad has to build up a custom bike for his little ripper. That is fricken awesome!!!


Yeah, turning a $300 bike into a $1500 bike is no small commitment for a parent, knowing your kid will only get a season out of it before he out grows it.

But the 7 yr. old who will be riding this bike is a ripper, he is a great BMX rider already and will happily show up anyone on the pump track so I can see wanting to provide the best equipment possible to progress his riding at a young age.


----------



## PanzerGoose (Mar 18, 2006)

That one was very cool. I don't dare to show it for my kids 

What do you think they will use the bike for? DH/dirt/trail/street?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

PanzerGoose said:


> That one was very cool. I don't dare to show it for my kids
> 
> What do you think they will use the bike for? DH/dirt/trail/street?


That bike was built up as a DH/FR bike. He'll be using it on South MTN here in Phoenix as well as the lift access DH up at Sunrise Park AZ this summer.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know... My 6.5 year old does all of what you showed in those pictures and more, yet I wouldn't even think about trying to put him on a full-suspension DH type bike. Let him be a kid and just progress on a BMX or small hardtail. It will only make him a better rider for when he gets older..

I'm all for supporting your son, but I really think you need to use a little common sense here.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

He should be able to ride it for a few years. Let me know if he ever wants to sell it. Ill take it, seriously.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> Here are some pics as promised. Only thing left to work out is the rear shock, since the stock one is a 4.5 eye to eye and the new one is 5.5 eye to eye.


Well done to the guy who built this it rocks and im sure it will go over rocks quite well too one lucky lil kid!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

spzero said:


> Well done to the guy who built this it rocks and im sure it will go over rocks quite well too one lucky lil kid!!
> :thumbsup:


Fish is a legend in these parts when it comes to putting things together and making it all work.

The kid took delivery of it last night and was already going huge on it, doubling up most of the rollers on our pump track:thumbsup:


----------



## Dh_roach (Jan 28, 2008)

are you going to keep 3 rings up front? or drop it to one with a retention system? cuz that would make an already sick bike even better.


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

That is possibly the coolest thing I have ever seen on here. I used to have a cheapo full bounce 20" that I rode for some comic relief. Put on an old rockshox rear shock on and was going to swap some 20" lowers from a cheap fork onto an old Judy fork but my plans were halted by the bike getting stolen.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

thats one sweet little shredder sled right there... XD


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Dh_roach said:


> are you going to keep 3 rings up front? or drop it to one with a retention system? cuz that would make an already sick bike even better.


From the sounds of it, they are putting a new crankset and guide on it, but i think they were having trouble finding decent cranks in 140mm length.


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*The lil' ripper*

I got to take a couple of pix as he headed out for the virgin run down South Mtn.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

did he ride national on that beast?


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

DARTH VADOR HAS COME ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*Da Kid*

I drove the shuttle truck so didn't get to see him ride the route but I believe they took National from Buena Vista and then caught Mormon... not sure if he dropped off Widow Maker yet:thumbsup:


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

ive always been trying to figure out were the widow maker is. i ride all of mormon goin down at a decent pace.

dang. he's less than half my age and riding the same trail i am.


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

did you ever see paul turners (rock shox founder) kids bike for his girl? a complete custom 20" maverick ml7 with custom short travel maverick fork, XTR, etc. it was sick.










Kyle,


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Here are some pics as promised. Only thing left to work out is the rear shock, since the stock one is a 4.5 eye to eye and the new one is 5.5 eye to eye.
> 
> The Brake Therapy setup worked out fine for converting the rear to disc compatible and the Shiver worked out great for this frame, some extra oil was added to keep it to about 115mm of travel and prevent any chance of wheel rub.


Question - Whats that big block on the chainstay on the driveside. Looks like it's holding a stopper for the derailluer of some sort...


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*Widow Maker*

I tried to find a pic but had no luck, I do have it at the very end of this video though. Kind of fun to look back as this was about a year ago and before I had the cajones to ride off it myself. It's basically that first painful climb/ push when you head up Mormon. Also brings back memories as there are some shots in the vid from before the drops where closed off. I need to start another thread regarding some trail work we saw today. We ran into the trail workers and the were all cool, especially the one in the mini skirt and sports bra. I'm thinking of doing some trail work myself if more of her kind show up


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Kymmster said:


> I got to take a couple of pix as he headed out for the virgin run down South Mtn.


Oh man, that is awesome. I am guessing he survived alright


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Way too cool!!!!!!!!!!! 

That mini Shiver is doooope.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

Kymmster said:


> We ran into the trail workers and the were all cool, especially the one in the mini skirt and sports bra. I'm thinking of doing some trail work myself if more of her kind show up


thats Primus for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I want the brakes!


----------



## mtnbiker7 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think santa cruz will make a bike completly custom. Try calling them. I've seen pics of 7 or 8 year olds on custom made bikes from santa cruz.


----------



## kona stinky 2-4 (Jul 3, 2010)

PanzerGoose said:


> He has hard tails, 3 of them. They're great fun but this is another project
> Well as I wrote. He is pretty experiensed. He has done a lot of trailriding and jumping. I can now see that he would benefit from good suspension as he has started to go downhill at higher speeds now. He is so light he has little to push down with when the stiff rear starts to pound around. Of course he can do downhill with the 20" Kona, no doubt, still, I'm interested to find out if there are other solutions availible.


I am 4'10 and it fit's good, i hav seen ppl put 20 inch wheels +shorter cranx and they did good.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy thread revival Batman!


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Hey OP, is you kid still riding???


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

haha good question


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

Kymmster said:


> I got to take a couple of pix as he headed out for the virgin run down South Mtn.


this is the coolest!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

